# Exhaust HELP!



## MussdogsGTO (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm new into the GTO scene, let alone the LS scene. I have a 04 goat completely stock. I'm looking to get an exhaust set up that will add a little more sound than stock, but not so much that it wakes the neighbors. I don't have much money to play with as I'm a college student, but i don't want it ghetto rigged. I've been looking at an OBX-r catback because its on the cheaper end, if anyone knows of any videos or knows the product, let me know. And if you have any other options or ideas, don't be afraid to chime in. 

Thanks! :confused


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't bother with a catback especially if you're pressed for money. Get a set of catless LTs and get a louder sound and a good 25 RWHP. BTW GM spent more time on the exhaust note than about anything else on the car bringing it over here. They shipped a 67 GTO over to AU and computer analyzed the sound. The '04 employs two different mufflers to match it. It is considered the best stock tone out there.


----------

